# NFS Undercover und GRID: Absturz-Probleme



## Speedi (24. März 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe seit heute ein Problem mit NFS Undercover, welches ich sonst nicht hatte.
Und zwar: Wenn ich das Spiel starte geht alles normal, bis ich mein Profil auswählen soll. Dann wähle ich das eben aus und dann werden die Daten geladen.
Und wenn er mit dem Laden fertig ist, komm ich auf den Desktop und Windows sagt: "nfs.exe funktioniert nicht mehr [BlaBla]"

Kennt jemand das Problem oder ne Lösung?

Am Profil liegt's nicht, habe ein neues erstellt: Gleicher Fehler
Der Patch ist auch drauf.
KEIN HD-Mod.

Sys:
Q9550,
GTX 280,
4 GB RAM,
Vista HP x64

Jetzt habe ich das gleiche Problem auch mit Racedriver GRID:
Sobald ich ein Rennen starte und ich gerade mal 100 Meter gefahren bin, stürzt mir dieses auch ab und es gibt auch eine Fehlermeldung, dass die GRID.exe nicht mehr funktioniert!!

HILFE! Was kann ich machen? Liegt's an Windows?


Gruß,
Kepi007


----------



## push@max (24. März 2009)

*AW: NFS Undercover: Plötzliches Problme beim Start*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...en/20814-sammelthread-nfs-undercover-111.html

Stell mal die Frage da.


----------



## Speedi (24. März 2009)

*AW: NFS Undercover: Plötzliches Problme beim Start*

Ok.


----------



## Speedi (3. April 2009)

Sry für Doppelpost, aber ich muss das mal pushen!
Ich hab das gleiche Problem jetzt auch mit GRID!
Weiß da jemand vielleicht doch etwas?


----------



## push@max (4. April 2009)

Kepi007 schrieb:


> Sry für Doppelpost, aber ich muss das mal pushen!
> Ich hab das gleiche Problem jetzt auch mit GRID!
> Weiß da jemand vielleicht doch etwas?



Hast Du es mal mit einer Neuinstallation versucht?


----------



## Speedi (5. April 2009)

Ja^^
Und GRID geht jetzt komischerweise wieder, ka warum...
Aber bei NFS UC ist das gleiche Problem immernoch da...
Ich werde Windows mal neu machen und dann mal sehen, obs geht! 


Gruß,
Kepi007


----------

